# I'm beginning to believe I'm autistic.



## Iconclast (Apr 12, 2016)

I can't keep and hold a job. Every social interaction is odd to me. Is weird. At work or in the gym. Is like I don't know how to act. I go deep deep down into my head. I become paranoid when I meet someone if they talk crap about me or if they going to do me dirty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iconclast (Apr 12, 2016)

Beginning* ops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe you're just socially awkward?


----------



## Iconclast (Apr 12, 2016)

PaladinX said:


> Maybe you're just socially awkward?


You think. But how can I get better or become better. I'm 25 and is like I'm dead. No money and not making any new changes.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

josephflores911 said:


> I can't keep and hold a job. Every social interaction is odd to me. Is weird. At work or in the gym. Is like I don't know how to act. I go deep deep down into my head. I become paranoid when I meet someone if they talk crap about me or if they going to do me dirty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why beg to be autistic? 
Despite not keepin a job, I sometime feel the same way. I have SA 
If you really have these concerns I advise you to seek help. Money may be tight but, the first way to increase your money flow is to make sure you're mentally stable.

Sound more to me like social anxiety, just seems to me like you're letting the anxiety get the better of you and stopping you from living.


----------



## Iconclast (Apr 12, 2016)

MonieJ said:


> Why beg to be autistic?
> Despite not keepin a job, I sometime feel the same way. I have SA
> If you really have these concerns I advise you to seek help. Money may be tight but, the first way to increase your money flow is to make sure you're mentally stable.
> 
> Sound more to me like social anxiety, just seems to me like you're letting the anxiety get the better of you and stopping you from living.


That's exactly what's happening. I'm trying to overcome this and go out and face these fears


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

josephflores911 said:


> That's exactly what's happening. I'm trying to overcome this and go out and face these fears


SA had me jobless for a while and pretty much a recluse but I did seek help with it and it greatly increased my quality of life. Sometimes just having someone to walk you through certain things helps tremendously.


----------



## Iconclast (Apr 12, 2016)

MonieJ said:


> SA had me jobless for a while and pretty much a recluse but I did seek help with it and it greatly increased my quality of life. Sometimes just having someone to walk you through certain things helps tremendously.


I have a therapist and I go to groups everyday for dbt, will when I can make it. And in trying to overcome this but it always comes back.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

josephflores911 said:


> I have a therapist and I go to groups everyday for dbt, will when I can make it. And in trying to overcome this but it always comes back.


I suggest goin into a congested area like a park and just sitting there listenin to music for about 30 minutes or so about twice a week. 
It may sound horrible but it's a good way to start curbing the anxiety, breathing exercises help. There are alot of things you can do to help. 
However you may not have SA, I would talk to your therapist.


----------



## Iconclast (Apr 12, 2016)

MonieJ said:


> I suggest goin into a congested area like a park and just sitting there listenin to music for about 30 minutes or so about twice a week.
> It may sound horrible but it's a good way to start curbing the anxiety, breathing exercises help. There are alot of things you can do to help.
> However you may not have SA, I would talk to your therapist.


I do have social anxiety.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

josephflores911 said:


> I can't keep and hold a job. Every social interaction is odd to me. Is weird. At work or in the gym. Is like I don't know how to act. I go deep deep down into my head. I become paranoid when I meet someone if they talk crap about me or if they going to do me dirty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just FYI this is not enough for an autism diagnosis.


----------



## Iconclast (Apr 12, 2016)

Nell said:


> Just FYI this is not enough for an autism diagnosis.


Well from what I've read about autism I can relate.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

josephflores911 said:


> I can't keep and hold a job. Every social interaction is odd to me. Is weird. At work or in the gym. Is like I don't know how to act. I go deep deep down into my head. I become paranoid when I meet someone if they talk crap about me or if they going to do me dirty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From this, it sounds far more like social anxiety than autism.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Did you understand sarcasm from the get go or did you have to learn it?
Is there a particular type of clothing you hate?
Do bright lights bother you?
Did you understand turns of phrase and analogies from the get go or did you need to learn them?
Do you dislike eye contact?
How do you feel about repetitive tasks?
Did you have any obsessive interests when young?
Can you read emotions in others?
Do you find yourself staring off into space regularly?
How do you dress ?
Do you groom regularly?
Ever been accused of being too blunt or too logical? 
How's your motor coordination?


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

This sounds like some sort of social anxiety. I recommend you go to a "safe" public place like a park during a day and just watch people. That way you can learn how they react and behave in different scenarios and it might make you feel more secure in your interactions. Also you will get used to their presence.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

You learn how to do interact with people. Instead of saying "I'm autistic, I can't do this", just do it.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

Autism is a serious debilitating disease and it's silly how we have started trying to label everyone who is a little bit weird as having it. Someone with Autism can't function in society at all, not just functions a little awkwardly.


----------



## Iconclast (Apr 12, 2016)

broken_line said:


> Autism is a serious debilitating disease and it's silly how we have started trying to label everyone who is a little bit weird as having it. Someone with Autism can't function in society at all, not just functions a little awkwardly.


No bull shi1t I know people with autism that work and hold job while me on the other hand I'm a nervous fuck and can't keep jobs.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

Iconclast said:


> No bull shi1t I know people with autism that work and hold job while me on the other hand I'm a nervous fuck and can't keep jobs.


They don't have autism, they have new pop-psych diagnosis Autism Spectrum Disorder unless the jobs you're talking about are completely menial.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Neurotypical is a spectrum too. One can have quite a lot of stuff typical for Asperger Syndrome while still being a neurotypical.

I guess it depends how much Neanderthal genes one inherited or something.

Aspie Quiz



> Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 115 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 102 of 200
> You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits












It annoys me it didn't write what the eye expressions meant and what expression reading score was. I could recognize almost only the ones that were related to some kind of distress.



broken_line said:


> They don't have autism, they have new pop-psych diagnosis Autism Spectrum Disorder unless the jobs you're talking about are completely menial.


Are you talking about putting Asperger Syndrome into Autism Spectrum Disorder?


----------

